# Weird back/butt/thigh pain? Help?



## mariep

(i just copied this from a message i sent my cousin to see if she knows what is going on)

Hey so I have something weird happening, well its been happening for about a week now and my next appointment is Monday, anyways...

like it use to be a backpain but more towards buttocks and thighs now. everytime i get out of bed its hard to get up because of the pain on my left side of my back and butt and upper thigh, and then once im up on my left leg my leg gives out, I can barely walk for a bit but then after awhile of walking it goes away but I'm still like walking in a limp-ish way, and very slow lol.

I read something like sciatica is sometimes common in pregnancy,
like that;
occurs when a baby's head presses against the mother's sciatic nerves, which run down the spine and into the pelvis and upper leg area. It can occur at any point during a normal pregnancy, but it is most common during the second and third trimester, when the baby is larger and in a lower position in the abdomen.

& i know for certain the head is down there anyways from my ultrasound because its feet are still up in my ribs and its always like punching my bladder. idk... anyways just wanted to see what you had to say about this since your more experienced lol.


Okay thats what I wrote her, and I've been doing more research but I'm not really sure what it is. I shouldn't be almost falling down when I walk, and certainly I want to figure out what it is because I've already almost fell down the stairs from my leg going all numb and stuff. That was scary.

What do you think? Did this happen to you? Ugh. Wish it would go away.


----------



## krys

Happened to me earlier on, and every once in a while it comes back. My doctor said it was my sciatic nerve. It drops me sometimes, like I'll be walking and it will feel like a shooting pain so bad that I fall!! It's the worst.


----------



## mariep

Yeah okay that's what I thought. Yeah it hurts so bad when it happens.


----------



## krys

Haha it happened to me at work one day. I was in with a patient and the worst pain shot through my butt/back/leg, I just fell down. It was like someone shot me with a freaking dart or something. So embarrassing!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hey Marie think this might help a bit. I have 2 buldging disks and a compressed disk in my back which has bothered me since 7th grade, almost 5 years now. I was told that I was making things up with my age etc and got an MRI which showed what was really up.. Anyways.. I get really bad sciatica and since pregnancy it's been back to the normal horrible pains. One thing that might help you is doing kegals, seriously, they're good during pregnancy anyways but they strengthen your stomach and back muscles so the pain eases up a bit.. Also when getting up I have to do it slow because it pinches the nerves even worse if I don't.. Try using some kinda heat pack and sometimes even putting your feet up can help a lot. I might be starting physical therapy if it gets any worse so until there I dnt have any other "safe"stretches for pregnancy.. But I'll keep you updated<3


----------



## YoungMummi17

omg this happens to me ALL THE TIME. whenever i ask someone else if they get it too they just look at me weird lol


----------

